# Roofing contractor started work without contract, removed asphalt roof/ceiling, so very bad. Do I file a claim?



## dwlott (1 mo ago)

We would appreciate any advise. It's been a tough week.

Our home is built in the early 60s and had asbestos panels for a roof, which was also the ceiling. The ceiling was pretty, with the roof joists visible from the inside, the asbestos ceiling / roof was nailed to the top of the joists.

The first contract we signed was for shingles, but when the contractor figured out that they could not nail to the asbestos roof, they prepared and we signed another contract, this one for self stick rolled roofing over the asphalt panels.

Work day for the rolled roofing, the "project manager" determined that he could not do the rolled roofing, and that the best way was to 1/2 plywood over the asbestos panels and nail the shingles to the plywood.

So we waited and asked for another contract, but the materials arrived and the work began. But instead of nailing the plywood over the asbestos panels, the asphalt panels were removed and the inside of our home was a disaster, which I have been cleaning since. I hope that I don't die from the asbestos exposure.

So now the ceiling of our home is rough plywood with protruding nails. We are getting quotes from carpenters and drywall contractors, the price will be high because the joists are on the inside.

The "project manager" will not get me in touch with the boss, and it's lip service now. They are not returning my calls. They also botched a basic range hood roof vent, which should have been an easy task.

The contractor is licensed and insured. What would you do to get compensated? The roofing contractor has yet to send us a bill.


----------

